# gun transfer laws in nj



## DAC (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone knows any info on transfering gun ownership in New Jersey. I live in NJ andI purchased (in NJ) a Smith & Wesson 357 back in the mid 80's. My brother-in-law who also lives in NJ now wnats to buy it from me. Does anyone know what we need to do to accomplish this? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you have to go to a place or someone that has an FFL. They can do that transfer and all the paperwork that needs to be done.


----------



## mikeyboyeee (Jul 21, 2009)

A former FFL friend told me only thing needed is a bill of sale. No registration or hundgun permit required for private resale in NJ.


----------

